

Google Answers Microsoft :Chrome Frame is safe. - buluzhai
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/google-answers-microsoft-chrome-frame-security-criticisms---1915

======
incomethax
So I looked at the NSS Labs methodology and how they define a successfully
blocked connection:

The resulting response is recorded as either “Allowed” or “Blocked and
Warned.”

• Success: NSS Labs defines “success” based upon a web browser successfully
preventing malware from being downloaded, and correctly issuing a warning.

• Failure: NSS Labs defines a “failure” based upon a web browser failing to
prevent the malware from being downloaded and failing to issue a warning.

So if malware was blocked, and the user not notified, this would imply that
the test failed.

------
known
Tip to invoke Chrome Frame in IE (for eg)

    
    
        cf:http://www.google.com

------
makecheck
Any bets on when the patch arrives that "accidentally" makes the Chrome plugin
4 times slower?

~~~
ComputerGuru
It'll still be faster than IE8 though, even _with_ the "patch" :D

